# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gëzuar muajin e shenjtë të Ramazanit!

## BRADYKININ

Jam e lumtur qe kete vit po e hap une kete teme sepse dua te jem e para t'i uroj te gjithe motrave dhe vellezerve myslimane kudo qe jane neper bote per 1 vit te ri te mbushur me mbaresi.  :Lulja3:  

Ishalla ky muaj i shenjte na ben te reflektojme ne menyre aktive per shume gjera....ishalla na nxjerr ne pah cilesite e mira dhe na largon nga te keqijat qe shohim, degjojme, dhe perjetojme. Zoti na e shtofte besimin, durimin, dashurine, peruljen, thjeshtesine, sinqeritetin, diturine.  :buzeqeshje: 

Zoti na i lehtesofte veshtiresite ne jete dhe te lumtur qofshim perhere ne familjet tona! 

Me zemra te lehta!  :Lulja3:  
nga njera qe e do miresine....

----------


## BRADYKININ

Kjo teme eshte thjesht qe myslimanet ti urojne njeri tjetrit per kete muaj te shenjte.



Faleminderit per mirkuptimin!

----------


## KaLTerSi

gezuar gezuar Ramazin.
Agjerim te mbare e me krahe te lehta. 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bakudr

Gezuar ramazanin te gjithe vellezerve dhe motrave!

Qofte nje muaj i mbare dhe perfitofshim sa me shume nga begatite e ketij muaji!

----------


## PcCrack3r

Me fat Ramazani!

Qofte i lehte per te gjithe e Zoti na i pranofte lutjet e agjerimin!

----------


## Gjallica

Gezuar muajin e Ramazanit :buzeqeshje: 

Agjerim te mbare per ato qe agjerojne,(Brady-in ne vecanti edhe te tjeret ne pergjithesi :buzeqeshje: )

Zoti qofte gjithmon me ju.

----------


## bayern

Ke harru me agjinu ti gjallice?  :perqeshje: 

Suksese edhe bagati per agjeruesit.

----------


## ideus

Edhe une ju uroj muajin e shenjte te Ramazanit te gjithe myslimanve anembane botes.

----------


## EDUARDI

Ju uroj qe te gjitheve Gezuar muajin e shenjte te ramazanit

paqja qofte me ju zoti ju bekofte

Amen


Eduardi...

----------


## alditirona

Gezuar - Gezuar - Gezuar. Qofte Ky Muaj Nje Muaj Paqeje, Miresie, Dhe Begatie Per Ju Dhe Familjet Tuaja. Zoti Jua Lehtesofte Agjerimin.

----------


## sLimShady

Gezuar te gjithe muslimaneve muajin e shenjte te Ramazanit 

Agjerim sa me  te lehte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Gezuar muajin e madhnueshem te Ramazanit. 
Agjerim sa me te lehte.

----------


## Davius

Gezuar muajn e shenjte te Ramazanit. 

Qofte ky nje muaj paqe, harmonie familjare, begatie dhe afrim ndaj Zotit te pashoq.

Ky eshte nje muaj qe shpirti i muslimanit duhet te jete sa me i çiltert dhe i pastert dhe t'i perkushtohemi si fizikisht edhe shpirterisht Zotit te Madh.

Zoti j'ua shperblefte kete muaj te bekuar, Zoti j'ua pranofte Ramazanin.

Amin.

*O ju që besuat, agjërimi u është bërë obligim sikurse që ishte obligim edhe i atyre që ishin para jush, kështu që të bëheni të devotshëm.*

_(Jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju._ *[el-Bekare: 184-5]*

----------


## FLOWER

*GEZUAR MUAJIN E SHENJTE TE RAMAZANIT!*

agjerim te lehte dhe afrim sa me te madh me Allahun!

----------


## ~Geri~

Zoti jua lehtesofte dhe ua pranofte punet.Mua me falni per kete muaj se jam i zene.Zoti qofte me ju kudo qe jeni .Agjerim te lehte.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

gzuar pra tgjithve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gjallica

> Ke harru me agjinu ti gjallice? 
> 
> Suksese edhe bagati per agjeruesit.



Gjalica i harron te gjitha e agjerimin jo,kshtu qe po pate nevoj na bej ndonje ze neve se te mesojme edhe ty :P

Gezuar , Gezuar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ~Geri~

> *Gjalica i harron te gjitha* e agjerimin jo,kshtu qe po pate nevoj na bej ndonje ze neve se te mesojme edhe ty :P
> 
> Gezuar , Gezuar


Oj Gjallice na hap ndonje teme per ushqimet per Iftar.Se mos i kesh harruar  te gatuash.

----------


## Juventus

Pranoni  pershendetje edhe nga un dhe  ju uroj gjitheve  ket  muaj  te  shejt  te  ramazanit

----------


## ~Geri~



----------

